# First Game



## intense_dude (May 9, 2005)

The First game that i enjoyed and got additcted to was  Wolf 3d ...................[/b]


----------



## Tux (May 9, 2005)

Mine was CONTRA


----------



## mako_123 (May 9, 2005)

Mine was DOOM Dos Version.


----------



## [lokesh] (May 9, 2005)

intense_dude said:
			
		

> The First game that i enjoyed and got additcted to was  Wolf 3d ...................[/b]



Hey me too   That would be the first 3D game i enjoyed and got addicted. The 2D games are PAC-MAN, Paratrooper and DAVE...


----------



## neo_reloaded (May 9, 2005)

contra rocks used to play it for hours


----------



## mamba (May 9, 2005)

1st game i ever played was mario


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 10, 2005)

Same here! Ahh! Man, it was an awesome feeling the day I first held the controller and made the little plumber jump all around on the screen.


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

in video games : mario
pc                   : DAVE
Console            : WWE Smackdown


----------



## mako_123 (May 10, 2005)

"Mario" was a damn good game. Is Mario available for PC in original form.


----------



## techno_funky (May 10, 2005)

Mario for me 
on my Media Player 8 bit 
infact i still have the console 
and touch wood working as good as new


----------



## CyCo (May 10, 2005)

vid game : contra ... got hooked on it for hours ...

pc : wolf3d undoubtedly .. it was fun completin all the 9 levels + secrets + secret level 10


----------



## pallavnawani (May 10, 2005)

The games I played back then:

BBC Micro:
Batball 
(This game was a clone of breakout I think.) It was the first pc game I played, ever! There was also a space shooter type of game, I loved that too, but I cannot remember its name. The graphics in that game consisted of crude bitmaps and colored rectangles!!

Video game(s):
 Contra, Mario 3, Super Contra
PC:
 C&C , Wolfenstien 3D, Descent 2 , Battle Arena Toshinden
 Descent 2 -> I really, really hated those thief robots! So much that I would  waste a lot of ammo trying to take em down!
Pallav


----------



## intense_dude (May 10, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> pc : wolf3d undoubtedly .. it was fun completin all the 9 levels + secrets + secret level 10




I thot there were only 9 levels..........................................


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

First game i was addicted to was:-
PC :- Prince of Persia
Console/Nintendo :- Super mario borthers 2


----------



## vysakh (May 10, 2005)

video game :  super mario
brick game  :  tetris
 P C            :  DAVE


----------



## icecoolz (May 10, 2005)

hehe...first game was on my commodore 64 called Dragon Ninja .... ahhh fond memories


----------



## cg84 (May 10, 2005)

consoles
first game - mario.
first game addicted to - mario.

pc
first game - some f1 racing game, dont remember its name. very crude graphics...never really liked it
first game addicted to - space commander




			
				intense_dude said:
			
		

> CyCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaah, there were 9 normal levels. but there is also a bonus level(level 10). look for a secret in the exit room of 1st level.


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

Hey anyone over here ever owned a Atari console. That was actually my first love....


----------



## gaurav2045 (May 10, 2005)

Mario Rox. I'd made a record 3 years back. Completed the game in 8 minutes. Of course used the shortcuts


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

gaurav2045 said:
			
		

> Mario Rox. I'd made a record 3 years back. Completed the game in 8 minutes. Of course used the shortcuts



Yup that has to still be some sort of a record !!! i always used to take quite a few hours at it..


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 12, 2005)

my fav was contra too.... i used to hav sleepless nights playin it....though mariop was good it was not as addictive as contra


----------



## tarey_g (May 12, 2005)

First Game Console :
Mario

First Game PC:
Prince of Persia


----------



## medigit (May 12, 2005)

first PC game --RECOIL quite a good game


----------



## Dipen01 (May 12, 2005)

hey there..

  Mine was Prince (that of 15 levels..) and Allan Border Cricket..
But mate that was fun during those days.. i would die to play those games.. 
  and now dont even care to keep em in HDD....

anywys.. bye tc..

 Cheers..
  DIpen


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 12, 2005)

Video games:mario
PC:Cricket 97


----------



## Tajinder (May 13, 2005)

Mario was the best,
others: contra and ice climber
PC: Half Life 1


----------



## Tux (May 13, 2005)

Tajinder said:
			
		

> Mario was the best,
> others: contra and *ice climber*
> PC: Half Life 1



Man it was an awasome game. That were the golden days


----------



## Prashray (May 13, 2005)

Video game: Mario
PC game: Prince of Persia


----------



## domin8r (May 13, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> "Mario" was a damn good game. Is Mario available for PC in original form.



try the Mario 3D that came in the Digit CD a couple of months back, in the small games section.


----------



## bendre123 (Jun 9, 2005)

in console 
the first game i played was mario.
its very awesome game.
next is super contra.

in pc
the max payne-1 the first game i played.
the game was really good.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 9, 2005)

My first love was Bomberman. Used to play for hours to complete all 50 levels at a stretch each time.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 9, 2005)

i plyed Prince of persia for the first time...followed by Wolf3D and then Doom..to which I got addicted.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 10, 2005)

Doom


----------



## vandit (Jun 10, 2005)

*the real addiction*

the real addictive game to me was

THE SMACKDOWN -2  of the playstation.....


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 10, 2005)

The first version of Doom. And Dave too.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 10, 2005)

Do we have CONTRA for Windows ?
If yes...please provide the download link !!!


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (Jun 10, 2005)

Terteris or the BRICK GAMe  in
the b&W console havving yellow buttons
 Wat are they called.


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2005)

Dave here


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

*Mine was*

My first game on video game is Mario.
And in PC my first was Max Payne.
And in GBA(Game Boy Advance) my first game is Pokemon Fire Red.
In playstation my first game was WWF.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 11, 2005)

*Yeah for u*



			
				rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Do we have CONTRA for Windows ?
> If yes...please provide the download link !!!


Yes you can download it from...
www.download.com/ Contra-World-Challenge-II/3000-7422_4-10395371.html


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

me first game was mario(pc)..palyed on schools computer..when i was in class 2


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 23, 2005)

my first game was  MARIO

others  that i used to play in childhood were

contra
tetris


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 23, 2005)

My first game was Contra it was quite an addictive game a long time ago now it isn't.


----------



## ammusk (Jun 24, 2005)

*ut2004*

i am kinda new to gaming 

ut2003 was my first likable game

ammusk


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

Mine would be QUAKE,DOOM and MARIO wich i got addicted like a mad and crazy patient "lol" and i still continue to pal ythem in my free time.....

cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 24, 2005)

First Game - Doom
Most addictive game ever - Championship Manager 4


----------



## shaunak (Jun 24, 2005)

MARIO for me 2. it came preinstalled onto my pc.


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: the real addiction*



			
				vandit said:
			
		

> the real addictive game to me was
> 
> THE SMACKDOWN -2  of the playstation.....



Was that the 1st game u played ?? Man thats awesome if u have.


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 27, 2005)

first video game:Mario
first PC game :Cricket 97


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 28, 2005)

MIne was contra And PC Jazz Jack RABIT  MANY MORE !!!!


LOVED THOSE DAYS !!!

AND LOVE THE PRESENT DAYS EVEN MORE !!!!

CHEERS !!!


----------



## praveen_pious (Jun 28, 2005)

I was addicted to Heretic 2...


----------



## khandu (Jun 29, 2005)

1st Video Game : Contra
1st PC Game : Wher in world is Carmen Sandigo

hope i typed it right.. was a 486 ppl


----------



## Thor (Jun 29, 2005)

Mine first was *Gorilla*. Dunno how many of u played it but it was fun. A modern version is *Pocket Tanks*.
The game was in dos, two Gorillas Standing at two end of a City. Between them High Skyscrappers. Turn based game. So u hv to specify force of artillery, angle of projection. U hit gorilla enemy, u score points. 'twas Fun! 
Then I played PacMan, Prince [Sigh! How Can I Forget this Oldie ? 8) ]. 
My 1st video game was Contra. Played it by pyaing Rs.10 per game at Roadside vendor!!
Good Ole days!


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey my one is Recoil on pc>


----------



## Apollo (Jul 23, 2005)

First game that I ever played was Super Mario on a 16-bit Media console.  I was more addicted to the in-level music than anything else. 

Also, Contra and Tetris and Excite Bike... Hey! I feel like a nine-year-old again! 

By the way, all this on my friend's console... not mine!


----------



## hack expert (Jul 24, 2005)

In video games i liked contra and spartan

wen i switched to pc i got addicted to road rash and wolf 3d


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 24, 2005)

Video Games : Super mario , Conta , Super Contra,
Ninja Turtles 

Computer : Claw , AOE & ROr, Dav Blood ,Doom95.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 24, 2005)

My first game was solitare(default game with win98)


----------



## siriusb (Jul 24, 2005)

First video game: Mario
First PC game: Some maths dos game


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 24, 2005)

_ circa 1986-89 _

Donkey Kong on Nintendo
Super Mutt on Sinclair ZX Spectrum (my first computer)
Pacman on PC - Intel 8086 (my first PC)

-Keith


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 26, 2005)

my firsts were alladin, commander keen , dave (1 and 2) 
and yes wolf 3d


----------



## siriusb (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmm... A list of games defeats the meaning of the word "First", as in "First game"


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 26, 2005)

8-bit console: Contra & Street Fighter
PC: Doom
PS2: Gran Turismo 3


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 26, 2005)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Hmm... A list of games defeats the meaning of the word "First", as in "First game"



nay I dont think so as these were the games which came preinstalled in my system.


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 27, 2005)

Mario, contra ,street fighter


----------



## DKant (Jul 28, 2005)

Well _technically_ the first game I played was a DOS side scrolling space shooter called Zatax. Dave and Prince followed, but all of these were on school comps, and I cld only play these for 20 maybe 30 mins. max. The first REAL game (as in FULL, and on my own comp) I played was Q3A.


----------



## Ka0s (Jul 29, 2005)

Console : Super Mario Bro on my NES
PC: Pirates (the original one, not the new on )


----------



## ashfahan (Jul 30, 2005)

FIRST PC GAME WAS "BLOOD"
FIRST VIDEO GAME  "MARIO"
FIRST PS GAME WAS "TEKKEN 3"
FIRST NIN64 GAME WAS "MARIO KARTZ RACE"


----------



## netcracker (Jul 31, 2005)

first 8 bit game- MARIO
first PC game -Homeworld
first Xbox game-HALO: )


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok, mine was Mario both single player and multiplayer...remember Luigi...? Used to play it on a Goldstar VCP with a in-built video game deck.

When I had my PC back in '99, I got addicted with Battlezone...It was a great game, the soviet missions were harder and more enjoyable. Infact remember that it was the game of the year 1999. Pity after BZ2, Activision did not release any other sequel...


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 2, 2005)

Mine were.....
Wolf 3d, Doom and Mario.....


----------



## FasTrack (Sep 2, 2005)

Contra.


----------



## sahil_blues (Sep 2, 2005)

hmmm.....contra has alwasy been my all time favourite but the first game i played on a comp was Whacky Wheels...!!....really old now i think....i also enjoyed playing Prince Of Persia 2D....


----------



## nix (Sep 2, 2005)

*hi*

it was the brick game which came in a handheld set . there was only brick game and no other game...surprising that it still is available.


----------



## nix (Sep 2, 2005)

*hi*

it was the brick game which came in a handheld set . there was only brick game and no other game...surprising that it still is available.


----------



## rkb2005 (Sep 6, 2005)

Prince 1 (Side-scrolling)
GP2 (Racing)
Wolf3d(FPS)
C&C(Strategy)
Kings Bounty(Turn based strategy)
Castle of the winds(RPG)


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine was Prince of Persia....


----------



## Cybrog! (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine was POP in PC.


----------



## moshel (Sep 8, 2005)

video game 8 bit - that gr8 car racing game. i forgot the name. road racer or something

PC: Virtual Cop II

PS: WWF Smackdown

PS2: WWE 3


----------

